# Pre-made BOB's



## Josephina (Oct 28, 2008)

Does anybody know where I can get a pre-made BOB with everything I need in it? By the time I get one together, it's gonna be too late!


----------



## Smithy (Oct 15, 2008)

There are several companies who will sell you this stuff.

View All Products

Discount Emergency Kits - Food Storage and Emergency Supplies

Emergency Survival Kits

The problem is, they don't know you, your situation, or your knowledge of how to use the stuff in the kit. I would reccomend that you look at their kits, see which fits your life and emergency plans the best, and then take a day off from work and put one together yourself.

Here is an excellent guide to doing that: 72 Hour Kit  How to Make a 72 Hour Kit for Emergency Preparedness

Like in the link, decide categorically what's important to have on you, and weigh "wants" against "needs" with a critical eye. Also don't overpack, you may have to lug this thing around all by yourself... it should be portable.


----------



## ke4sky (Oct 21, 2008)

*Military Specification Survival Kits and Individual Items*

An excellent source widely used by bush pilots, professional disaster workers and international aid organziations, for obtaining professionally assembled survival kits which meet current NATO, US military, Alaska and Canada requirements for marine and civil aviation use is:

Emergency Survival Kit

In comparing their prepared kits to most others on the market, we were discouraged to see how many companies are selling very low quality items and charging very high prices. The kits offered by Best Glide are the exact same items issued to serving military forces in Iraq and Afghanistan and contain the military specification items. See the URL

Military and Government Equipment at Best Glide A.S.E.

Individual items are identified in equipment lists listed by their NSN and alternative commercial items, and appropriate carrying containers are also available. These make it feasible to customise your own kit and package it either in a seaworthy man-over-board bag, or air-crash resistant, rigid bailout can and carrying bag. Their professional staff can assist in developing kits for specific needs.


----------

